# WIRE WHEELS ON 2003 DEVILLE



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

im trying to get some wire wheels for my 2003 DHS but i keep getting alot of mixed feedback on if these will work without rubbing or sticking out too far. I dont think i can go any smaller than 16" because of the calipers, anyone got pics of advice on wries that will fit this car and making this work? Ideally I would throw a set of 16s on there that fit the vogues i already have. 







[/IMG]


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

you need super standards


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

shits gonna look retarded, those stock caddy rims with them vogues look good though


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks for the feedback, i dont really like the look of the FWD lip laced rims either im worried it wont look good even if they do fit. Im torn tho because i dont really wanna keep stocks on it and im not into big rims like 20's or larger


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

this one looks aight with wires que no? 








[/IMG]


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

el peyotero said:


> this one looks aight with wires que no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this looks like a wanna be lowrider to me, standards are ugly as hell and reverse is gonna stick out hella, take my advice and leave it stock or slap a nice set of 22's on it


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

id put some 20 or 22s chrome wheels with a little lip and some low pro vogues. these cars arent lowriders.


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

i hear u fellas, always apreciate hearing others opinions


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

lone star said:


> id put some 20 or 22s chrome wheels with a little lip and some low pro vogues. these cars arent lowriders.


Yep. I like my 95 Deville, but I'd rather get some nice chrome stock rims on vouges instead of standards. But thats just me


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

el peyotero said:


> this one looks aight with wires que no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks photoshop'd


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> looks photoshop'd


I was thinking the same thing actually


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

cut it up and put a 13 reverse.


----------



## demoone (Apr 10, 2011)

ars!n said:


> Yep. I like my 95 Deville, but I'd rather get some nice chrome stock rims on vouges instead of standards. But thats just me


heres my 95 what shits ugly or not a lowrider?


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

demoone said:


> heres my 95 what shits ugly or not a lowrider?


your 95 deville is ugly and its not a lowrider


----------



## misterslick (May 17, 2009)

Move to houston and put some "swangaz" on it. Then upholster it with alligator dickskin


----------

